# Lcd t.v for 20k.



## amruth kiran (May 13, 2012)

first of all which is the best LCD TV under or for 20k? i am looking for 32 inches. and also what is the difference between - FULL HD  and HD READY??
which one should i look for in a tv to play in HIGH QUALITY CONTENT from a NON HD setup box??


----------



## Minion (May 13, 2012)

Go for Toshiba LCDs they will be available around your budget picture quality is good too.

See this link
Flipkart: Toshiba 32 Inches HD LCD 32HV10ZE Television: Television

OR 

If you can increase your budget by 2k
then this
Flipkart: Philips 32 Inches HD LCD 32PFL5306 Television: Television


----------



## aroraanant (May 14, 2012)

If you want a good LCD specially from Samsung then it will cost you above 25k and under or around 30k depending on the model you buy


----------



## siniranji (May 14, 2012)

HD Ready = 720p
Full HD    =  1080p

All DTH operators are airing HD channels and the number of HD channels are going to rise, so it is better to go for Full HD TV rather than going for HD ready TV. Please try to understand, even after buying Full HD television, if you are not subscribing to HD cable operator then your viewing experience remains back to square one. If you are having HD ready TV with HD DTH service then your TV will downscale everything to 720p and then no pleasure. So it is better to go for Full HD television. These days Full HD is the defacto standard, go for it.  I think you should know the difference between TN nematic and IPS panels then i think you will be able to choose the best one. Take your own time in choosing the best one.


----------



## amruth kiran (May 14, 2012)

siniranji said:


> HD Ready = 720p
> Full HD    =  1080p
> 
> If you are having HD ready TV with HD DTH service then your TV will downscale everything to 720p and then no pleasure



if i buy the FULL HD tv will i have the same experience without the HD READY setup box? cause i dont have a HD setup box.


----------



## Minion (May 14, 2012)

Nope, 
it depends on source signal if source is HD then you will enjoy HD but to some extent it is possible some LCD comes with upscaling chip which can convert non HD to HD.

One such T.V is Philips 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32PFL6506 Television this is full HD and can convert non HD to HD.

See this
Flipkart: Philips 32 Inches Full HD LCD 32PFL6506 Television: Television


----------



## Revolution (May 15, 2012)

AFAIK,there is no real HD(1920x1080) channel available currently in India.
So,even HD Ready TV(720P or 1366X768) is sufficient for today's HD channels in India.....


----------



## amruth kiran (May 15, 2012)

@minion- thanks for the info! my dad seems to like that one . are there any other such tv's? maybe at 22k approx?

and also guys is't there some formula to calculate the size of the tv to buy ,based on the distance we watch from?? anyone know that?


----------



## aroraanant (May 15, 2012)

Yes there is....But one can just do that on his own seeing the size of the room where one wants to place the tv.


----------



## Minion (May 15, 2012)

amruth kiran,

You can get this 

Philips 32 Inches HD LCD 32PFL6306 Television for 23k this is not full HD but has upscaling.

See this link 
Flipkart: Philips 32 Inches HD LCD 32PFL6306 Television: Television


----------



## sourav237 (Jun 18, 2012)

TV Viewing Distance Chart

HDTV screen Size	   Minimum Distance	Maximum Distance
22" diagonal	         2.75 feet	           8.3 feet
26"	                         3.25 feet	          10.5 feet
32"	                             4 feet	          13.5 feet
37"	                           4.6 feet	          15.3 feet
40"	                             5 feet	          16.3 feet
42"	                         5.25 feet	            17 feet
46"	                         6.75 feet	          18.3 feet
52"	                          6.5 feet	          21.3 feet
65"	                              8feet	            30 feet

source: TV Viewing Distance Chart, TV Screen Size Viewing Distance, TV viewing angle explained, TV Specs Explained, HD Ready vs Full HD TV


----------

